

Datomic database functions - abp
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/?fromgroups#!topic/datomic/vUPSOtNqqH4

======
zcam
Nice, this reminds me a bit of the recent Lua integration in redis.

------
t_hozumi
Transactor can be bottleneck and serves a relatively simple task. So I guessed
it would be rewritten in other fast language such as C/C++ rather than Clojure
as the project mature. But now the database functions and JVM are tightly-
coupled. What do you think?

~~~
snprbob86
1) I'd assume that the bottleneck is IO, not CPU. But I could be wrong.

2) The JVM is pretty fast, especially for threading and the server workloads.

3) Clojure is not-so-slowly making its way on to several other platforms.

